# F30 M Performance winter clean



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Now that I've mastered how to uload pics I thought I'd put a few on following her winter wash and wax today. Sorry for pic quality, despite using the wife's iPhone there just hasn't been enough light (or any sunshine) to get any decent pics..

So my cleaning process:

Jet washed down to remove loose dirt
Pre wash with power maxed TFR, jet washed off
Carpro trix, jet washed
AF oblitarate, jet washed
2BM wash using AF lather, rinsed off
Clayed using BH clay bar, rinsed and washed again
Coated with PB White diamond
Finished with Blackfire midnight sun paste wax (love this stuff)..

Any constructive feedback welcome, cheers :thumb:


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

great job you've done and nice car too. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi chum. Really cracking job you've done. I've an f30 too - 320d M sport. What's does the M performance kit bring chum?

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Hi chum. Really cracking job you've done. I've an f30 too - 320d M sport. What's does the M performance kit bring chum?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Cheers, appreciate that, comes with rear diffuser, side skirt extensions and transfers and front splitter.. I bought mine in bits off eBay and had them all professionally fitted.. This is who I bought them from:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-F30-F...209201?hash=item3600b6ba31:g:X6wAAOSwNKVXMhl6

Quick delivery and decent quality too, would recommend having the bits fitted professionally unless your handy with that sort of stuff unlike me!!:thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice motor matey.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely work fella, nothing wrong with those pics as far as I'm concerned, oh did I mention the lovely BM you have.  Ever thought about having those LED M performance door strips fitted.?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Loverrrly!

I do like the M Performance kit, white really shows it off too. I see them come up on cars on Autotrader but few and far between and it's interesting to know it can be done for eBay money. I'm a couple of years away from replacing my E91 320d Sport Plus with what will be a used F31 335d doesn't stop me looking though


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

That 2nd shot looks so good.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

I have car and detailing envy :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's class - thanks for sharing chum. Must have a look into that and see if Santa will work some magic.. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely work fella, nothing wrong with those pics as far as I'm concerned, oh did I mention the lovely BM you have.  Ever thought about having those LED M performance door strips fitted.?


Thanks for comments, much appreciated and makes your work worthwhile..

Not heard of them, what are they??


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Aghhh, cheers Forsh, they're pretty cool, like the floor lighters anyway.. You know how much us Beemer drivers like our 'M' badges :lol:


----------



## jang150 (Nov 18, 2016)

*eBay spoilers*

Hi mate. How did your bodyshop find the fittings for the spoilers and diffuser? Any issues as I'm hoping to buy some myself. Was delivery quick?

Thanks

Jang


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, beautiful motor.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

jang150 said:


> Hi mate. How did your bodyshop find the fittings for the spoilers and diffuser? Any issues as I'm hoping to buy some myself. Was delivery quick?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jang


To be honest I'm not convinced they used them, they advised using a quality bonding agent which sees to have worked so far.. I think they used the fixings (and bonding) for the front splitter and that's not coming off!!!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Save starting a new thread. How is the m performance body kit holding up?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely car looks great!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

beauty


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

J306TD said:


> Save starting a new thread. How is the m performance body kit holding up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi mate, sorry for the delay, sold the car in April last year so couldn't say now but up to that point it had held up well..

Do miss the beemer


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and nice looking motor


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Blacky010_10 said:


> Hi mate, sorry for the delay, sold the car in April last year so couldn't say now but up to that point it had held up well..
> 
> Do miss the beemer


That's a shame but these things have to happen.

I love mine it's great.

I've been looking at the m performance rear lights and the bodykit in gloss black

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I spend a reasonable amount of time browsing cars and would defibitlwy get the m performance pack if I ever get a 3 series!


----------

